# Re-using CIDR's



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Soooo........ Who here has actually reused their CIDR's? Have you used them 3 times? Because I did. Perhaps my chlorhexideen wash was a little to agressive and took out the last of the progesterone or something but all 5 of the does who I used their CIDR's on them the 3rd time this year....all 5 of them have not kidded :crazy. 

I took their CIDR's out, cleaned them and put them in ziplocks with their names on them each year....were CIDR'ed, PG600'ed, and in with GE.....AND every single blasted one of them is late. 

After 10 days GE and these 5 girls were put into the pen with the other gals he was going to pen breed...so this means that all 10 of the gals will now kid in about 5 days of each other. And no I have no other breeding dates on these 5 girls. So now I am a newbie, running out to the barn everytime someone sneezes on the intercom, feeling ligiments, udder and feeling really stupid as all my friends....SARA...keep emailing me...KIDS YET????? :rofl

Thank the lord I didn't have enough dex or lute here to lute the group on their due dates...which I wouldn't have done because nobody was uddered like they were due.

All of the 5 are bred, all are positive on blood test for pregnancy...but when are they do? Today, or Tommorrow or in the next 19 freakin days... Or they are as of today 10 days late :nooo

And sadly all of you are on here asking ME questions :rofl Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Doesn't it stink!! Every spring I swear "No more pen breeding!" and then in the fall I always worry I'm gonna miss somebody-lol! Even with writing down sticky tails I had on FF get me up twice on two different nights thinking she was in labor (on the monitor) she uddered up so early and had discharge...then kidded the day after I had guessed was her dd. Anyway, good luck and you are still up on my pedestal!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"Thank the lord I didn't have enough dex or lute here to lute the group on their due dates...which I wouldn't have done because nobody was uddered like they were due."

Sounds familiar!!!! Remember us calling basically BEGGING for permission to lute Dawn? And she ended up kidding TWENTY EIGHT DAYS LATER? Thankfully we listened to you. Thankfully we also were able to document her in with Winn to serve as "back up" in case that earlier breeding didnt take :lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK so UMMMM how abt BeyBee due Apr 8th? 
I love this thread so good to have someone who knows what their doing pulling her hair out with the rest of us  
Thank the good lord I didn't lute a couple of my girls that I thru in the kidding pen over a month ago because they did udder up and are still uddered up but have let them back out of the little pen. 
LeeAnne what did Dawn have?


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Dawn had a beautiful set of twins...one buckling and one doe. K is planning to list littl eboy ffor sale on the forum soon, I think.

Everysingle one of the nubians that we added this year (Diva, Dawn and Doe Re Me) gave us the same thing, one doe and one buck.

It was Diva that we lost last night


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Vicki, I've used CIDR's three times. Didn't have good results the third time. (was this year) None of the three I used them on came into heat on the days they were suppose to. 
I'd love to be able just use once.. like the Boer breeders do.. but heck.. I can't find them.. beyond smuggling them. :blush2


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always had enough, just being the frugal person I am.....well 2 times is all they are getting from now on  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I have used Cid-R's three times...worked great the first two and the third time...they was ok. Most of the time the does came into heat about a week later than when I took the Cid-R's out of them. I just use twice and then pitch the suckers. Also, I just rinse them in water after I take them out. That is the way I learned in NZ, just warm water let them soak for about 2 to 3 minutes...then put them in another one.

Ken in MO


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Who here has actually reused their CIDR's? Have you used them 3 times? Because I did.


Twice is max...from what I've been told and tried. Two were used 3 times and the does didn't come into heat for 3 days after the CIDR pull. Soooo...I'm gonna' say, No.

The PG 600 should have made them come into heat. Now, IF it was a fertile heat??? I dunno'. Did you use them for 14 or 21 days?

Are you going to post pictures so we can help you decided when they are going to kid??? :really
If it's any consolation...I'm waiting on a doe to kid ON HER OWN....arrggghhh, because she REALLY didn't look like she was ready when I got ready to induce. She's now uddered up, tail head raised and vulva swollen. Tee,hee...teats are glued shut and moniters on! Bedroom window is even open...bbrrrr..much to DH's dislike. The first doe that has kidded on her own here IN YEARS! And yes, she only has one breeding date and due date was Tue.!! So, join the wait, wait, wait crowd! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The PG 600 should have made them come into heat. Now, IF it was a fertile heat??? I dunno'. Did you use them for 14 or 21 days?
.......................................

Yeah they were in heat, hand bred, rebred in 12 hours, the whole shabang. Obviously the only thing that worked was the PG600  

I have written down in my notes you can reuse CIDR's 3 times, and you know how I am about my notes  They have been changed to 2.

I kept them in for 21 days, mostly because it gave me does kidding the 1st week of March, my colostrum does. Yeah right! vicki

Thanks all, we should have had this discussion last year


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Think positive... you are on an extended vacation. 

:laughcry

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah and 10 bags of shavings have been pooped and peed on for 10 extra days  I will have to clean the barn again before they even start kidding! Oh and remember I made that diet stupid pact about running to and from the barn LOL!!!! Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl at Sara!
With 21 days....it would have HAD to have been a fertile heat..."maybe".? 

:lol my bet...they all start at the same time and kid at the same time!! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well something was up Kaye, because GE had triplet daughters born 2 weeks ago to a hand breeding (outside breeding). And yep, I am going to be very very busy soon, I bet they all do go together.

So I won't ask if your doe has kidded yet, if you don't ask me! Vicki


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

:shrug I am tapping foot and fingers patiently for you Vicki. I know that's got to be frustrating, but hey, they are bred! 
Karen


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have proof Vicki is human and makes mistakes 

It's nice of you to let us laugh with you .


As I am laughing I am waiting on a doe who I forgot to write down her breeding date :really


Don't worry one of us will admit to something more funny to take the heat off you .

Patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

eepwall Hey, Vicki....my "watch and see" doe kidded today. 1 ea. Oh, you might try washing your truck...I had just finished washing the truck and had started cleaning the windows ~only one side done~ when I hear that "HEY, YOU, I'M KIDDING" squawl from the barn. Yep, got there as two feet were exposed.

Course we did get a H*** of a thunderstorm right in the middle...hail on the tin roof drowned out any noise. So, with the truck washing...I induced labor in the doe AND got more rain. :rofl
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did start kidding today, but a 2 year old  Not that my truck couldn't use a washing! Glad yours kidded. Vicki


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah vicki!! and OH my on the Thunderstorm. That usually will do the trick, cold snap, hail, rain.. Yip something crazy you don't want to be out in.
K


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Rett- i just put in an order for some stuff at PBS animal health- and noticed they have CIDRs for sale, HTH.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You can find Cattle CIDR's readily, but not Sheep & Goat CIDR's.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't use cattle CIDR on a goat


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

good comments! I didnt even notice that, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well the CIDR SAGA continues. Everyone is kidding on their due dates...6 does have kidded in the last 7 days. 3 more will kid this week. The 5 CIDR girls...nada, nothing, zip.

Now Mica, Dove and Babs are udder up, Birdy and Shoofly (course she never shows udder until after she kids) nothing...they are being reblood tested Monday morning to see if perchance something happened to the pregnancy...but something happening to a pregnancy that late into pregnancy they were blood tested late, like 3 months pregnant! Everyone picking up kids looks over the pen at Shoofly and Birdy and goes "Surely they are bred, look how big they are"...we shall see. This barn waiting with no kidding dates is for the birds!

So obviously did not only the CIDR's not work, they also delayed them from having a normal 5 to 7 day later heat, being in with a buck...so now they will be kidding a full heat cycle later. Go figure. If this had been a young buck I could even accept that.

So my rant for the day  Big healthy kids, everyone is milking well, and only one kidding did I have to even help with, so I should be happy. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well darn sorry sorry to see you are in the same boat as some of the rest of us  NOT


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont know whether to commiserate and say I am sorry or laugh...I guess more than anything I am relieved to knwo that it can happen to the best of us.

I swear most of my gray hair this year came from Dawn. I AM so glad, though, that we put her in with the buck after she had been here a few weeks to make sure that she was bred...even tho we were assured that she was coming to us bred. Otherwise we wouldnt have gotten kids from her! But it would have been really good to have WRITTEN IT DOWN EXPLICITLY! Instead we just looked at her belly and udder getting bigger and bigger and wondered and worried on what we thought was day 160...165...170...until we found that picture of her with the buck here, time dated for a MONTH after she got here. THEN we understood what the cryptic calendar notes meant! DUH!!!!!

(I am also so glad that you told us repeatedly DO NOT LUTE :lol)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

...even tho we were assured that she was coming to us bred.
............................

Not by me  And with a buck on the place, yep a cover buck always when a doe is coming to you freshly bred! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH darn I forgot to cover BeyBEE now I remember you said to watch. UMM well only a couple weeks and we will know.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope, not by you :lol At anyrate it worked out just fine, but boy did I sweat bullets for Katie's sake! :lol

AND it was a very important lesson or two...or three  to learn...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well crazy was how Katie even had me going and I was going through all the Winn photos at the time, which showed her in the pen with him!!!  vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol


----------

